# Bow holding low



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

I have an 07 Pantera with the Nitrous X system. I noticed today while shooting at longer yardage for me (40 and 50 yds) that I had difficulty holding the pin on the target. The bow wanted to settle low for some reason. Can this be tuned out with tiller tuning or adjusting the nock point.
It's not target panic, I went through that a few years ago and can recognize that when it shows up.:angry:


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Enticer said:


> I have an 07 Pantera with the Nitrous X system. I noticed today while shooting at longer yardage for me (40 and 50 yds) that I had difficulty holding the pin on the target. The bow wanted to settle low for some reason. Can this be tuned out with tiller tuning or adjusting the nock point.
> It's not target panic, I went through that a few years ago and can recognize that when it shows up.:angry:


You can try to tiller it by putting a half turn in the bottom limb. Reset the nock and try it. You may have to repeat it again a time or two. You need to shoot several groups to see if the adjustment was enough before you keep cranking.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

After tuning a customers bow I will try shooting it at a target at least 60 yds away. My rule is after the shot the bow should hold on target: up I need more weight on the stabiler, and down I need less weight. Try shooting with/without stab and see what happens, of course you do have gravity that will play his part. I just used a Darton on my last buck and the stab I was using didn't hold and I had to install another 1.5 oz to the front to balance the bow out. Morel of the story, not all stabs will work on all bows.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

3children said:


> After tuning a customers bow I will try shooting it at a target at least 60 yds away. My rule is after the shot the bow should hold on target: up I need more weight on the stabiler, and down I need less weight. Try shooting with/without stab and see what happens, of course you do have gravity that will play his part. I just used a Darton on my last buck and the stab I was using didn't hold and I had to install another 1.5 oz to the front to balance the bow out. Morel of the story, not all stabs will work on all bows.


 This does make some sense. Part of what is going on is that over the years the grip has been moved lower on the riser, making many bows top-heavy. They just don't balance very well.

Adding or subtracting stabilizer weight or even eliminating the stabilizer can help. Tiller tuning is another option that may work. The long and short of it is the balance sucks in most of today's bows.


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

***



3children said:


> After tuning a customers bow I will try shooting it at a target at least 60 yds away. My rule is after the shot the bow should hold on target: up I need more weight on the stabiler, and down I need less weight. Try shooting with/without stab and see what happens, of course you do have gravity that will play his part. I just used a Darton on my last buck and the stab I was using didn't hold and I had to install another 1.5 oz to the front to balance the bow out. Morel of the story, not all stabs will work on all bows.


nice post. had the same problem with my Mystic. just couldnt get the groups i wanted. removed the stabilizer & the X's showed up


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

I know this will sound cheesy but I went to the hardware store and bought a hat full (not quite) of fender wasters and a 5/16 X 24 SHCS. Then I removed the disc weight from my B-Stinger ( kept dropping the bow arm) and began adding weight until the “kick” disappeared.

I am asked “What kind of stabilizer is that?” and I have to reply, A B-Stinger rod and a hat full of washers. Most everyone laughs. I think, they think I have some secret weapon!

All the stabilizer companies in the world are now mad.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

So what happens when you need to shoot uphill? Remove stabilizer weight?

From 20 to 40 to 60 yards, the bow isn't changing. Your arm/shoulder alignment shouldn't be changing either. At least I wouldn't think so. I've had the same problem, but didn't address it with stabilizer weights. i'm not saying that different balances won't work, and may even be ideal if you're shooting a limited yardage range with no variety in elevation, but i'm just saying that adjusting your shooting might be more versatile.

I'd try leaning back if you need to shoot more up, while you're settling, bring your pin to the target from the top down.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Try raising your peep a fraction at a time..I mean very little 1/32.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

You are correct, your arm/shoulder relatioonship should not change.
To correct for up or down hill you should bend at the waist.

The idea of a stabilizer is not to quieten the bow. It is to maintain the bow's position throughout the shot so as not to disturb the arrow's flight in a negative way.

Theoretically, if you do the same thing every time (and the arrow leaves the same way every time), you will produce groups that can be duplicated from one day to the next regardless of the shot angle.

That's the way I understand it.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

konrad said:


> I am asked “What kind of stabilizer is that?” and I have to reply, A B-Stinger rod and a hat full of washers. Most everyone laughs. I think, they think I have some secret weapon!
> 
> All the stabilizer companies in the world are now mad.


That's flippin' BRILLIANT!

Patent it!


----------



## JacobSch91 (Feb 1, 2019)

move some weight around on your stabilizer set up


----------



## Guy N. Cognito (Feb 3, 2019)

JacobSch91 said:


> move some weight around on your stabilizer set up


This thread is 10 years old..


----------



## SDguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Did we open the time capsule a bit early?


----------



## andegreg (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------

